# The Departed, english version of China's Internal Affairs



## jedimaster (Sep 9, 2006)

*The Departed*

Just read today in Times magazine about the movie directed by Martin Scorsese starring Jack Nicholson, Leonardo DiCaprio and Matt Damon. Adapted from Infernal Affairs, about moles in the gang and in the police. I liked Infernal Affairs was really really good for a Hong Kong made film, it had well developed characters and it was intense. Anyways wonder what you guys would think of the film.


----------



## tinlunlau (Sep 10, 2006)

i think the chinese title of the remake sucks cuz there's no way in hell that the remake will make any references to the Buddhist concept of infernal hell.


----------



## jedimaster (Sep 11, 2006)

That is the real title? and yeah I don't think they'll make ANY references to infernal. The titles are just TOO similar, just adding two words to it.


----------



## tinlunlau (Sep 12, 2006)

yeah!  that's the official hong kong chinese title to "The Departed".
Media Asia is handling distribution in Southeast Asia.  it's scheduled to release in Asia on the same day it's out in North America.


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 12, 2006)

I remember making a thread about this when I first heard about it, I must say im very skeptical about it all. The trailer looked impressive, however, I thought they were gonna just take the concept and story but the trailer showed that they had lifted some scenes directly from the original.


----------



## jedimaster (Sep 13, 2006)

Niabingi said:
			
		

> I remember making a thread about this when I first heard about it, I must say im very skeptical about it all. The trailer looked impressive, however, I thought they were gonna just take the concept and story but the trailer showed that they had lifted some scenes directly from the original.


just hope they make good use of those scenes. instead of just using them to make people think of the original


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Oct 7, 2006)

this movie is basically an american remake of internal affairs. i'm not bashing it or anything, in fact i'll probably watch it, I just thought people should know. lmao.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 8, 2006)

Heard it was better but haven't seen it yet, will soon.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 8, 2006)

ok, I saw this friday night, it is soooooooooooo badass.  I love it.  It's on my top 10 list now for fave movies of all time.  

If the ending and all that stuff is the same as the chinese version, that sucks.  Cause I was hoping for a more "godfather part 1" ending and that's not exactly what I got.

still a great movie.


----------



## Spidey (Oct 8, 2006)

wow. I just saw it tonight. Wow. it was freaking awsome. Kept me on the edge of my seat up until the end, where (since I have never seen the chinese version) I had absolutly no idea what was gonna happen. Amazing movie from one of my favorite directors.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Oct 8, 2006)

mmm i heard what happened in the chinese version, if one of you would kindly pm me about the ending in the english version i'll let you know if it is the same.


----------



## olaf (Oct 8, 2006)

hmm... I need to watch internal afairs so when US remake comes out I could say "pftt... chinese original was better"


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Oct 9, 2006)

they definately changed it, i'm pretty sure the ending was changed. i thought the departed was a really good movie, i enjoyed it, it was rather funny as well, with memorable characters like marky marks character and of course alec baldwin. lmao. anyways, good movie.


----------



## Miss CCV (Oct 9, 2006)

I saw this movie last Saturday, and I must say that this movie was *INCREDIBLE*! The acting was superb from each character (Leo DiCaprio, Jack Nicholson, Mark Walhberg, Matt Damon, Martin Sheen, Alec Baldwin). I also admired the themes of foreshadowing, irony and cynically raw tragedy in this movie. The ending was tragic (Leo's part) but I think the very last death was justified though.

I found out on IMDB.com that this movie is a remake of that Chinese film "Internal Affairs." I definitely want to watch that now!


----------



## PenFifteen (Oct 9, 2006)

I thought it was based off of Whitey Bulger


----------



## Green Lantern (Oct 10, 2006)

IN*F*ERNAL NOT IN*T*ERNAL!

I haven't watched the Departed yet, I cannot make a comment, but I find it annoying how Hollywood lacks the imagination to come up with new plots, and thusly have to rip off shows from other countries.
(Although, to be fair, the opposite has also happened many times )

Watch the original- it is easily one of the best action films I have seen. (Although I may be biased, seeing as I am Asian myself )

edit: And BTW its made in Hong Kong, not China


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Oct 10, 2006)

radishbak said:
			
		

> IN*F*ERNAL NOT IN*T*ERNAL!
> 
> I haven't watched the Departed yet, I cannot make a comment, but I find it annoying how Hollywood lacks the imagination to come up with new plots, and thusly have to rip off shows from other countries.
> (Although, to be fair, the opposite has also happened many times )
> ...



you need to relax internet movie data base. how about that? the movie was very good, i was wondering if anyone has seen the chinese version? im interested to know if the ending in the departed was changed from its original.


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (Oct 10, 2006)

It's like I need to see every DiCaprio movie, I'm not a rabid Leo fan, I just like him.  But this looks really good and I can't wait to see it.  I also want to see the Chinese version.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 10, 2006)

I agree with you spike...I'm not a avid leo fan..in fact I hated him with a passion for making titanic..but as much as I hate to admit this..he's a goo goo gooo GOOD actor.. gah that was hard.

anyways basketball diaries and the aviator made me like his acting..and this was top notch too.  can i still hate him ? hahahaha.

and to that rabishbak person...you are correct it is INFERNAL affairs..but kinda makes no sense to me..  internal affairs makes more sense...but IT IS infernal.

isn't hong kong in china?  so doesn't "made in china" still apply?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2006)

Excellent film.  It's been a while since I saw something good at the theater.  Leave it to Scorsese to deliver.  Everything work for me.  The acting, the plot twists, the occasional Irish jam.  The dialogue was clever...I am talking Pulp Fiction caliber clever almost.  Matt Damon was especially good, maybe since he is from Boston it was easy for him.  Nicholson was being talked up as a possible best actor nomination for his role.  I'm not surprised.  Excellent job.  My favorite killing sequence
*Spoiler*: __ 



I love when the other dirty cop helped Matt Damon out and said they needed to work together.  Matt Damon shot him in the head when he turned around.  That was awesome.



Pretty good previews before the film started also.  Another Frank Miller graphic novel is being made into a movie.  Another Leo Dicaprio film as well


----------



## Green Lantern (Oct 10, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:
			
		

> isn't hong kong in china?  so doesn't "made in china" still apply?



Technically...
>_>
<_<
However they are 2 different countries though. Saying Hong Kong and China are the same would be like saying Australia is part of the UK 

@the IMDB comment- i try


----------



## tinlunlau (Oct 11, 2006)

Tony Leung > Leonardo Dicaprio.

i find it kinda odd how people say the original HK film is the version when in fact, Scorcese's film is the "version" here.  "Infernal Affairs" is the film, the movie.  "The Departed" is just a version of the movie.


----------



## jedimaster (Oct 12, 2006)

NO, China does not equal Hong Kong. Please do not make that mistake. There is even a different ending for the Chinese version and the Hong Kong version simply because the Chinese government can't tolerate a movie with the bad guy getting away with killing off all the good guys.

I felt that both films were GREAT films in their own ways.

The Original Infernal Affairs ended with Andy Lau (Matt Damon's character) getting away with killing the good dude and the guy that helped him out. I felt that this ending got people pretty pissed, but then the theme of the movie is living through Inferno on Earth, so although he isn't dead, he's still tormented by what he has done.

The Departed had a better character development for Leonardo DiCaprio's character, showing the great stress he is under.

Both films had pretty good dialogue with culture influences. Both films are equally good, but in different ways.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 12, 2006)

What? Andy Lau didn't kill Tony Leung in the original, the cop mistook Tony for a bad guy and killed him and in response, Andy kills the cop

Unless that's a different version


----------



## HaremWarrior (Oct 12, 2006)

This movies sound pretty intresting, i should take a look sometime


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 14, 2006)

Loved it.

8.5/10

I'm not sure which is better. Both had top grossing actors(Andy Lau is the highest grossing Hong Kong star), both had the same basic plot but Infernal Affairs was more of a character drama with a "police movie" feel while the Departed was more of a gritty, intense crime movie.

I did not care for the characters though in Departed. Although I prefered the style of the film.


----------



## Black Swan (Oct 15, 2006)

I just saw this movie have to say it was excellent imo better than infernal affairs. The movie had great plot twists and great humor in places u would not expect, for example; when i was in the theater the funniest part is when decprio and his cousin come back from selling cocine and his cousin says "if they were smart they would'nt be puerto rican" ten people in the theartre were like wtf did that cracker just say. i lol'd.


----------



## ChipsAndSnacks (Oct 15, 2006)

Just frickin awesome. Never noticed it was past 2 hours since I was so focused on the movie.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Oct 18, 2006)

Just saw this movie yesterday and it was freaking brilliant. I love the asian original and I loved this one just as much. DiCaprio, Matt Damon and Jack Nicholson were utterly brilliant in it. 

This version was better at fleshing out the characters than the asian version in my opinion but on the other hand there was less visual poetry in it than in the original. 

5/5


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Nov 2, 2006)

*The Departed*

this was actually a great movie.


----------



## Gurbik (Nov 2, 2006)

It was decent, I hear it was based on another movie.. or somthing along those lines.. also Flogging Molly made it rad.


----------



## blueradio (Nov 16, 2006)

flogging molly sucks.
and so does brett.


----------



## Azurite (Nov 16, 2006)

Great Movie :thumb It was jokes......... Everytime a person gets out of the elevator, they got shot!!! x)


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Nov 17, 2006)

the flogging molly song in the movie fit it, so graham can go suck some dicaaaa


----------



## Shogun (Nov 17, 2006)

oh please, this movie should have been called: The Retarded. It has nothing on Infernal Affairs. The killings at the end were so random and pointless.


----------



## Beachan18 (Dec 9, 2006)

I loved the movie and the plot was good too. And the action.


----------



## dorkeemindee (Dec 11, 2006)

Ohhhhh my goodness, I loved this movie! It was freaking HILARIOUS! All those jokes, lol!!! 
"Who the fuck are you?"
"I'm the guy who does his job! You must be the other guy!!!"
AHAHAHAHA...

Anyway, I  agree! Great action scenes and actors! This definately tops as one of my favorite movies ever...


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 11, 2006)

Shogun said:


> oh please, this movie should have been called: The Retarded. It has nothing on Infernal Affairs. *The killings at the end were so random and pointless.*



i can totally agree on the bold statement.... it ruined the movie for me.


----------



## olaf (Dec 11, 2006)

Gurbik said:


> It was decent, I hear *it was based on another movie*.. or somthing along those lines.. also Flogging Molly made it rad.


yes, based on this movie: 


> oh please, this movie should have been called: The Retarded. It has nothing on Infernal Affairs. *The killings at the end were so random and pointless.*


it's called *The Touch of Hollywood*, and it's famous for ruining many movies/endings.

Personaly, I liked *The Departed*, it was so raw and brutal (and funny at some moments) compared to chinese original.
But still I like *Infernal Affairs* more. Maybe because of my aesthetics.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 11, 2006)

Threads merged. Carry on, friends.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 26, 2007)

anyone know a place to download the chinese one?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 26, 2007)

^ can't find anywhere


----------



## Bear Walken (May 27, 2007)

You're in luck. Check your PM


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 27, 2007)

awesome thanks, reps


----------

